# Good upland pant???



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I am just curious what everybodys favorite waterproof upland pants are.

I have a pair of Columbia Briarshun pants that work awesome. They keep me nice and dry when the grass is wet, but I had problems with seams coming loose on my last two pairs after not alot of use.

I have checked into the Filson's stuff, but I was hoping to find a cheaper alternative!!

What is everybody using??

Thanks!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Filson...I invested in a pair of their bibs and am completely sold on them. Try e-bay for some cheaper prices. I got my bibs for $75.

:beer:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I just wear jeans but I wear chaps and have forever... I like them, just bought some new Browning ones, I had a pair of Filsons and I like them also.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I wear a pair of cabela's gortex upland pants, one pair has and an extra layer on the bottoms and the other is just plain.
You have to have the gortex or some water proof if you ask me.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I too just wear jeans with Filson Chaps over them. They are cotton chaps that are impregnated with wax. I redue the wax about ever other time I go out. I use them for walking for deer also, they are a little spendy, but last a long time if taken care of.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I wear and recommend Filsons too. However, they can be worn through in a season as well. One tip is to take them to a tarp repair shop (for boats, etc.) and see if they can patch the knees, etc. They've turned my old Filsons into new ones again.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Seabass, do you keep aplying the wax that you can get from Filson? What the heck do you walk through? I have had a pair for a couple of years and they still look pretty good except for the cuffs on the bottom. Like I said, I keep aplying the wax as often as I can. I put the chaps in the oven and warm them up, then rub the wax into them so it is absorbed really good.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I walk a lot of cattails... and basically normal pheasant cover. I'd be on my third pair of filsons at least if it wasn't for the tarp material I have on my knees and also around the bottom. I wore out the cuffs too so I actually had the tarp guy lengthen them a bit so they fit me again. I also use them for Ruffed grouse hunting, which can be especially hard on pants.

But NO, I do not apply the wax as often as I probably should. Once a year in the beginning of the season.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Filson chaps are a must have, I have had mine for 3 seasons now and the cuffs are shot, I have heard that the tarp repair shops are the way to go for them to be fixed. they are a litle pricy but well worth it. I am on my third pair and wont change


----------

